# Proud of my mutts



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Small brag, last weekend I won the Texas K9 Classic Defense with my donovan pinscher, Cobra, and I got 2nd in the Secure division with my malinois, Seven. I was up against some really nice dogs, one of Megan Bays' in particular who is a monster. I won a really nice sleeve but I don't know what to do with it hahaha. Anywho, I'm proud of my mutts.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Sell the sleeve and buy Cobra and Seven some steaks


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Big Congrats!

Anyone get video of either dog? Slowly learning about PSA..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Excellent job!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

congrats.

PSA event? or PP event?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

Megan Bay's dog who was a monster?
Do tell.......


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

I agree with Thomas. Sell sleeve. Buy steaks.

Congrats!!!


----------



## brad robert (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats nice job!!! And the dog in the pic looks evil


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

Drew Peirce said:


> Megan Bay's dog who was a monster?
> Do tell.......


I second this?


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

My bad, the dog is from land of oz knpv stuff. His next pup is coming from Megan. I got confused, either way he's a hell of a nice dog. Here he is escorting. The next two were taken at the event. It's my dog Seven being sent. If I knew how to get a video off Facebook I'd post it here.


----------



## Ted Summers (May 14, 2012)

georgia estes said:


> My bad, the dog is from land of oz knpv stuff. His next pup is coming from Megan. I got confused, either way he's a hell of a nice dog. Here he is escorting. The next two were taken at the event. It's my dog Seven being sent. If I knew how to get a video off Facebook I'd post it here.



Our new dutchie is out of that line of Land of Oz J litter sires. Jett, Jack (my guys sire), and I think Jager are all Somkie son's and all 3 are friggin' gnarley. Correct me if I'm wrong but is that not Odin and Kerry???

Congrats by the way..... major kudos \\/


----------



## Alison Grubb (Nov 18, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## georgia estes (Nov 3, 2009)

Ted Summers said:


> Our new dutchie is out of that line of Land of Oz J litter sires. Jett, Jack (my guys sire), and I think Jager are all Somkie son's and all 3 are friggin' gnarley. Correct me if I'm wrong but is that not Odin and Kerry???
> 
> Congrats by the way..... major kudos \\/


Yep, Odin is a Jett son. He got his psa 1 and is going for his 2 which I bet he will have soon. That dog is super nice. He beat me at the K9 Showdown at billy bobs texas, I got 3rd he got 2nd. We are always neck and neck lol


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> congrats.
> 
> PSA event? or PP event?


 
It was a PP event put on by these folks http://www.texask9teamclassic.com/#!/page_Home. 

Here is a short video of the scenarios. http://vimeo.com/61681133


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

Congrats Georgia, Kerry and Michael. Kerry did you get a new truck!


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Faisal Khan said:


> Congrats Georgia, Kerry and Michael. Kerry did you get a new truck!


 
LOL, no it was there truck.


----------

